# Scars?



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you want them on yourself? You're lover? Or are they just plain gross?

Personally I love 'em and I kinda get sad when one fades. :roll


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I voted no, they're ugly :b but I have lots of scars


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

scars are sexay


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i like scars, even if the story behind them isn't the most compelling, i still find them fascinating and they can reveal a part of a person's life you might not otherwise learn about right away.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Of course. Chicks dig scars.

They don't really turn me off or on. They can be intriguing though if they've got a cool story behind them, and even complimentary. Look at Tina Fey, for example.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Unless they're really disfiguring I really don't see what's the big deal with scars.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting to see someone with a scar going vertically above and below their eye and they're also some kind of badass like you see portrayed in movies or cartoons, lol.

I think some scars are cool. Others make think that it must've been pretty painful when they got it.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> I'm still waiting to see someone with a scar going vertically above and below their eye...


My sisters got a (very faded) scar like that. She was climbing a tree and fell.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I think scars can be very cool. Of course some are going to be ugly but most of the time I like them.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some minor scars are no big deal to me, but it's not something I'd ever consider "hot".


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldn't consider them attractive, but they aren't something that would turn me off either. My hands and forearms are covered with them from work injuries over the years. I remember how some of them happened, some I don't.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm still waiting to see someone with a scar going vertically above and below their eye


I almost had one like that and it also involved a tree. Except mine was a stupid pony that ducked under a tree branch and wiped me out. Much black eye, swelling, and a scrape that ended up healing without a scar. I had a zig zag one across my nose that also went away. I wanted to keep that one. Not that I don't have plenty of others in less obvious places. My entire left arm was covered in lines from sliding with my bike on gravel. They've shrunk down to mostly within 4" of my elbow. Other than that I mostly just have little lines especially along joints from where knives, barb wire, or broken gate panels came to a stop. I suppose it's good I heal well from scars or they'd be a lot more noticeable. I usually have to point them out before anyone notices.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't really mind them, I have a few from when I was younger.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have scars behind my ears from plastic surgery when I was 8. I was convinced I'd never get a boyfriend. Lol.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> Do you want them on yourself? You're lover? Or are they just plain gross?
> 
> Personally I love 'em and I kinda get sad when one fades. :roll


scars don't fade away, i think your talking about cuts. real scars are more deep and become hard tissue to some extent, depend how bad. I have one on my finger from bashing it some years ago, the skin kind of heals not so perfectly and you get a lumpy hard area where its at. The thing about it is that its not comfortable to have because if i pressed against it, it still hurt a little many months after it healed, it doesn't hurt now but still your better off without it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Scars will fade depending on the location of the body, age when it happened, and type of scar. The older the scar I have the more it's shrank and faded over the years. Even extremely deep ones. I have one where a piece of metal used the bone in my knee as a guide and cut a couple inches into my leg for about 2". It was 2" long for many many years but I recieved the injury so long ago that after various growth spurts the scar is actually 3" below the bone it followed. Today it's less than 1" long and more of a little crescent shape part way down my leg than the giant white band that was across my knee as a kid. I think I mentioned the ones going down my forearm. They were solid grooves and ridges from wrist to elbow for at least 2years. 10years later though they are only several inches from my elbow and none even reach halfway up my forearm. Those are obvious, deep injuries that remained for years before fading a lot so you can't say they aren't scars or weren't severe enough. 

If we want to get more technical hypertrophic (raised) scars and striae (stretch marks) are the most likely types of scars to fade over time. Scars where the body used the minimal amount of the toughest type (there are 29types) of collagen needed to close the wound will probably not fade and if your body is not good at using and getting rid of collagen none of your scars will probably fade. The older you get the more true that is likely to be.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

scars of any kind dont bug me at all. id prefer a girl with a big scar on her face and proud of it over a girl thats worried about her appearance all the time.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Akane said:


> Scars will fade depending on the location of the body, age when it happened, and type of scar. The older the scar I have the more it's shrank and faded over the years. Even extremely deep ones. I have one where a piece of metal used the bone in my knee as a guide and cut a couple inches into my leg for about 2". It was 2" long for many many years but I recieved the injury so long ago that after various growth spurts the scar is actually 3" below the bone it followed. Today it's less than 1" long and more of a little crescent shape part way down my leg than the giant white band that was across my knee as a kid. I think I mentioned the ones going down my forearm. They were solid grooves and ridges from wrist to elbow for at least 2years. 10years later though they are only several inches from my elbow and none even reach halfway up my forearm. Those are obvious, deep injuries that remained for years before fading a lot so you can't say they aren't scars or weren't severe enough.
> 
> If we want to get more technical hypertrophic (raised) scars and striae (stretch marks) are the most likely types of scars to fade over time. Scars where the body used the minimal amount of the toughest type (there are 29types) of collagen needed to close the wound will probably not fade and if your body is not good at using and getting rid of collagen none of your scars will probably fade. The older you get the more true that is likely to be.


thats interesting, i would have thought hypertrophic raised scars would be some of the least likely to fade. out of all of the scars i have those have barely faded, if at all, and still the most prominent. 
a lot of the scars i had before age 16 are faded (then again others are sort of covering them).. since then i've barely grown at all. i don't know if i'll go through another growth spurt since i'm around or past the age when females have fully developed physically.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Scars aren't a big deal, but a turn-on? No.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Depands on who and where they are. If she had one, I'd kiss it and make it all better . :lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've gotten a lot of scars from work. I think they're kind of cool, and I don't really mind them. But I don't like my mom seeing them cause she would probably tell me to quit... and I don't want to quit. Futhermore, since when do I listen to my mom? I ain't no momma's boy. MORE SCARS DAMNIT. Not too bloody though, and no more blisters under my toe nails please. Just vertical one's on the arms, and maybe chew up my fingers a bit, thanks.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Scars and tattoos are visual reminders that you've lived your life.

Ok, maybe not so much tattoos anymore, since they're not exactly as badass as they used to be.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

neurotic1 said:


> scars don't fade away, i think your talking about cuts.


Not true. A new scar, that is, one where a cut has just healed, will usually be quite red, fading over a year or two. If you don't like the redness, you can speed up the fading with Bio-oil.

I like my scars, they're part of me. I wouln't call them a turn-on, but they can be cool, and they often have cool stories behind them 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/tell-the-story-of-your-scars-62837/


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Not true. A new scar, that is, one where a cut has just healed, will usually be quite red, fading over a year or two. If you don't like the redness, you can speed up the fading with Bio-oil.
> 
> I like my scars, they're part of me. I wouln't call them a turn-on, but they can be cool, and they often have cool stories behind them
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/tell-the-story-of-your-scars-62837/


Doea Bio-oil work on scars that are already a few years old?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind rocking that one:b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Do stretch mark "scars" count? They look interesting on the upper arms and stomach. I've kissed them but only liked them as much as the rest of the body. Am I gross? :afr


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Like some others have said, I don't have a problem with scars, but I don't find them "hot". The only scar I have is on my left shin from an accident I had when I was eleven. It wouldn't even be noticable, except that hair won't grow there (I cut the skin all the way down to the bone, so the hair follicles got ripped out).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Scars can be interesting as seeing them & hearing the stories behind them makes a relationship more intimate but it's not an attraction point for me, at least not from the off. I can see a persons scars becoming more beautiful to me over time though


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Do stretch mark "scars" count? They look interesting on the upper arms and stomach. I've kissed them but only liked them as much as the rest of the body. Am I gross? :afr


There is a country that is nearby Egypt that thinks stretch marks are sexy.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Scars are interesting but I don't see how they are cool or sexy:sus. I have a scar all the way down one ear lobe where it was sewn back to my head( i was hit in the head with a golf club). So for me it is just a painful reminder.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sacred said:


> scars of any kind dont bug me at all. id prefer a girl with a big scar on her face and proud of it over a girl thats worried about her appearance all the time.


for sure.


----------

